# Micro USB Anschluss von Externer Festplatte kaputt



## WarStorm (6. November 2013)

Hallo Community.
Mir ist leider durch unvorsichtiges hereinstecken des Micro USB Kabels in meine externe Festplatte (Eine 1 TB WD10TMVV) ein Pin (wenn man das so nennt) vom Micro USB Port an der Festplatte selber herausgebrochen. Somit funktioniert diese nun nicht mehr. Habe daraufhin mal das Gehäuse aufgemacht und noch 2 andere Anschlüsse entdeckt, die ich mal auf dem angehängten Bild markiert habe.

Habt ihr eine Idee ob man die Festplatte noch irgendwie retten kann oder was die anderen beiden Anschlüsse sind? Garantie habe ich keine mehr, da ich diese Festplatte damals als ersatz von Western Digital vor nem Jahr bekommen hatte.

Lieben Dank schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## Tommi1 (6. November 2013)

Ist diese ganze Teil nicht nur auf die Festplatte aufgesteckt?

Kenne das nur so, daß eine normale SATA Festplatte verbaut ist und dann hal an die Anschlüsse so ein Panel angesteckt ist, welches dann einen Anschluss für Mini USB hat.


----------



## WarStorm (6. November 2013)

Tommi1 schrieb:


> Ist diese ganze Teil nicht nur auf die Festplatte aufgesteckt?
> 
> Kenne das nur so, daß eine normale SATA Festplatte verbaut ist und dann hal an die Anschlüsse so ein Panel angesteckt ist, welches dann einen Anschluss für Mini USB hat.



Meinst du mit dem Panel das ganze Segment, welches auch über die Unterseite der Festplatte verläuft?


----------



## Tommi1 (6. November 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, wie es komplett aussieht. Man sieht auf dem Bild ja nur vorne die Anschlüsse.


----------



## copland (6. November 2013)

Diese Anschlüsse kannst gleich wieder vergessen.
Nun kannste die Platte ausbauen und irgendwo intern wieder einbauen.
Oder du kaufst dir ein externes Gehäuse und baust die da wieder ein. Alles klar?!

Mehr gibt es da nicht mehr zu sagen!


----------



## locojens (6. November 2013)

da hilft nur löten ...   http://community.wd.com/t5/image/se...D97E149073/image-size/original?v=mpbl-1&px=-1 da dieser USB direkt auf der Platine der Festplatte aufgelötet ist ...

oder irgendwo her eine neue Platine besorgen von einer Festplatte (selbes Modell natürlich)


----------



## WarStorm (6. November 2013)

Habe nochmal ein kleines Shooting gemacht


----------



## WarStorm (6. November 2013)

locojens schrieb:


> da hilft nur löten ...   http://community.wd.com/t5/image/se...D97E149073/image-size/original?v=mpbl-1&px=-1 da dieser USB direkt auf der Platine der Festplatte aufgelötet ist ...


 
Hmm schade. Löten kann ich nicht. Dann wars das wohl mit der Festplatte.


----------



## locojens (6. November 2013)

Wenn du jemand kennst der Löten kann besorge dir doch einfach so eine Platine (ist ne US-Seite sollte es aber auch hier geben) https://www.sparkfun.com/products/9614 
und lass diese mit der Platine der HDD zusammenlöten sind nur 4 Drähte notwendig. und du kannst die HDD wieder benutzen.


----------



## locojens (6. November 2013)

copland schrieb:


> ...
> Nun kannste die Platte ausbauen und irgendwo intern wieder einbauen.
> Oder du kaufst dir ein externes Gehäuse und baust die da wieder ein. Alles klar?!
> 
> Mehr gibt es da nicht mehr zu sagen!


 
Doch doch ... es gibt zu sagen das man diese Platte intern NICHT verbauen kann da sie keinerlei SATA-Anschluß hat.

Also, nicht alles klar.


----------



## coolbigandy (6. November 2013)

da ich beruflich mit löten zu tun hab würde ich es gern mal versuchen (garantieren kann ich leider nichts) kannste mir ja eine PN schicken


----------



## WarStorm (6. November 2013)

coolbigandy schrieb:


> da ich beruflich mit löten zu tun hab würde ich es gern mal versuchen (garantieren kann ich leider nichts) kannste mir ja eine PN schicken


Danke für das nette Angebot! Habe dir geschrieben


----------



## copland (6. November 2013)

locojens schrieb:


> Also, nicht alles klar.


Autsch, sowas gibts auch? Hatte ich noch nie in meinen Händen, wow.
Dann doch löten, wenn man solch ein Bauteil einzeln beschaffen kann.


----------



## locojens (6. November 2013)

copland schrieb:


> Autsch, sowas gibts auch? Hatte ich noch nie in meinen Händen, wow.
> Dann doch löten, wenn man solch ein Bauteil einzeln beschaffen kann.



Ja das gab es auch mal bei diversen SSDs (da aber mit USB und SATA) ... !   Die "Buchse" bekommt man im Internet recht preiswert, also sollte das ganze ein gutes Ende finden!


----------



## OctoCore (7. November 2013)

Preiswert ist relativ. 
Buchse 50 Cent und 10 Euro Versand möglicherweise.


----------

